
Belgian Malinois: The Dog That Took Down Osama Bin Laden? - eibrahim
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/05/05/belgian-malinois-dog-osama-bin-laden_n_858050.html
======
eibrahim
titanium fangs!!! Let me say that again TITANIUM FANGS... That's freaking
cool...

